# Hoyt XTEC XT 1000



## ultratec1 (Jan 3, 2005)

I had a X-tec and I really like the bow. It was made in 04 and I'm pretty sure that they replaced it the next year with the V-tec. I'm not sure if they had a X-tec in 05 or not.


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

Its either an 04 or 05. Those are the years the Xtec was produced. You can check the difference by looking at the grip styles. Can you post a pic of the bow. In any case a fair deal on the bow would be around $300.


----------



## whiteflag (Apr 7, 2008)

Hope this helps.


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

HaHa the one pic you didn't take is one that could have told what year! Post a pic of the limb decals, either the ones on the front of the limbs or the one that has the stats on it. In '04 there were several stickers on the bottome limbs. In '05 there was just a small white one that is almost hidden by the limb pockets.




Mark


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

Forgot to say, the Xtec is a fantastic bow. First new bow I ever bought, wish I had never sold it. Great hunting bow and pretty fair target bow, just a little on the short side.

Bare bow a fair price is $300-325, rigged out $400 give or take............


Mark


----------



## whiteflag (Apr 7, 2008)

OK... so it would an 04?
Any value?


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

'04. I don't think there was an '05 anyway, there was the V-Tec in '05 and '06.


----------



## Backwoods (May 23, 2003)

Only made the x-tec in 04', 05' was the v-tec. Great bow, it was my first brand new bow. Wish I still had it.


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

Its an 04 by the grib. The Xtec was also produced in 05, check the tune charts and 05 brochure.

350-400 for the full setup.


----------



## a3dhunter (Dec 27, 2005)

j3dgu said:


> Its an 04 by the grib. The Xtec was also produced in 05, check the tune charts and 05 brochure.
> 
> 350-400 for the full setup.


I agree, had one and wish I hadn't sold it. I have spent a lot of money that could have been saved.
Good hunting bow there.


----------



## Phoenix13 (Aug 12, 2004)

*'04 X-Tec*

As stated above it is a '04 model, was available in '04 and '05 dropped from the lineup in '06. Very nice shooting bow, adjustable draw length made it popular for the masses.

I have a identical x-tec for sale http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=690113&highlight=X-tec


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

Xtec is a great bow... you won't be sorry with your purchase.


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

Man that is one clean bow for an '04, if the price is right you can't go wrong with that one.




Mark


----------



## urahicks2 (May 30, 2007)

first hoyt I ever owned and best shooting bow I had ever owned as well... i kick myself sometimes that I sold it!!!


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

I liked the one that I had. Quiet, smooth draw, very little hand shock. It was pretty quick for it's BH, reflex and draw force back in 04. Hoyt has sped their stuff up 10-15 fps since then, but it's still a great bow.


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

It is an 04 the 05 X-tec had Alpha shox on the limbs and for what ever reason the 05 actually lost 10fps on the IBO from the 04.
Great bow a guy that works for me just picked up one completely set up for $400.00


----------



## FortWayner (May 12, 2008)

I got mine in 2004. I love it and can't justify buying a new one. This bow is bombproof like all hoyt bows. I've actually drove away with mine on the bed cover of my truck and later found it lying in the ditch along a curve where it fell off. Scratched up the cams a bit along with the limbs but it still shot perfect. I won't make that mistake again even though all turned out fine. I have a 31 inch draw and shoot 340 axis arrows that weigh about 410 grains and I am pulling 68 lbs shooting 299 fps. I did upgrade to winners choice string and cables. This bow is not as quiet as some of the new bows out today but that is the only drawback.


----------



## whiteflag (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. I'm actually a lefty that shoots right every now and then with out trouble but I decided to stick with the left and bought a TRIBUTE instead.:wink:
Now I get to trick out a new bow!


----------

